# Electric Dryer - safe to run empty?



## wireley (Nov 14, 2009)

Will running an electric dryer empty cause damage or more wear and tear?

Why: Primary heat source in the utility room is on the fritz and this will serve as a temporary source of heat.
How: Dryer is already ducted to the inside with a BetterVent to capture heat and humidity when drying clothes.


----------



## mark_kershner (Mar 11, 2017)

It will cause typical wear as the drum turns and will provide heat as you need until you get the main heater off the Fritz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

It will cause no more wear and tear than using to dry clothes.


----------



## House Designer (Oct 4, 2019)

Portable electric heaters with simple thermostat knob are available at Walmart for $15-$20 that are designed to heat a room. No sense in causing many hours of extra wear and tear on your dryer.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Seems awfully expensive to run the dryer, when a low cost alternative is available at WAL-MART


ED


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

How are you planning for the heat to get out of the dryer into the room?


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Jim Port said:


> How are you planning for the heat to get out of the dryer into the room?


OP says the dryer has one of those interior vent things.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

You do realize the dryer is 100% fresh air. Meaning all of the heat is exhausted and new fresh air is brought in.


----------



## wireley (Nov 14, 2009)

SW Dweller said:


> You do realize the dryer is 100% fresh air. Meaning all of the heat is exhausted and new fresh air is brought in.


Not in my case. All interior air.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

Where does the inside air come from? You heat it once and exhaust it. Requiring new air from the outside. The dry does not recycle the air like a forced air gas furnace.


----------



## wireley (Nov 14, 2009)

SW Dweller said:


> Where does the inside air come from? You heat it once and exhaust it. Requiring new air from the outside. The dry does not recycle the air like a forced air gas furnace.


No air is pulled from the outside. Dryer is already ducted to the inside with a BetterVent to capture heat and humidity when drying clothes.


----------

